# I would be terrified to go to work every day being a turbine tech.



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

What it's like training to be a wind turbine technician - Electrek

I know that everyone is built differently. I would literally have a heart attack every single day just going to work.

I would have to do it if it meant that this was the only job I could find to feed my family though.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

It would definitely be exciting.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I've seen videos of wind turbines that have ladders inside them, and some have a rudientary elevator. I don't know whether those are more common than the ones that require a helicopter drop-off.


----------

